# New aftermarket hood for gen 2s



## Kygood247 (Jan 26, 2018)

Anyone seen this new hood for the gen 2s? Does anyone have it? If so, pics on your car. What do you all think?


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

I like the vents but not the scoop


----------



## GruntdestroyerX (May 31, 2019)

Can you post the link to where you can buy it? The attachment isn’t working for me


----------



## timtp2004 (Jan 3, 2018)

https://amerihood.com/chevrolet/cru...e-functional-heat-extractor-ram-air-hood.html



I have the first one sold and its actually really nice and pretty dang good fitment for being fiberglass


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

timtp2004 said:


> https://amerihood.com/chevrolet/cru...e-functional-heat-extractor-ram-air-hood.html
> 
> 
> 
> I have the first one sold and its actually really nice and pretty dang good fitment for being fiberglass


Duuuuude, cmon post pics!


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

Iamantman said:


> Duuuuude, cmon post pics!


:iagree:


Also; how much weight you shed by doing this?


----------

